# Meet Luna. =^_^=



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

I got her a couple of days ago from Petco. I think that she is still a baby, but I'm not quite sure. The litter she was in was labeled as "Small Rats" but I'm wondering if she will get any bigger?

This is her-

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/mochalatte/Luna003.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/mochalatte/Luna002.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/mochalatte/Luna001.jpg

I would just directly post the pictures, but due to me not having Photoshop on this computer, I can't crop them. So they are huge.
Anyways, I've been trying to figure out what she is. Hooded perhaps?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, she's definitely a hooded, and will definitely get bigger. She looks rather young, and VERY cute! I'm just wondering though...what's with the box?


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks!

Because she is so squeamish when I'm holding her, I like to put her in the box for "bonding" time instead. It's easier for me to play with her, pet her, etc in the open box rather than her aquarium. Do you think I shouldn't?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh no, that's what I figured. I think it's fine if she's squeamish. I just wanted to ask to make sure that's not what she's living in! You never know, ya know? lol But, she's living in an aquarium? I'm not trying to pick lol, but you should read the sticky at the top of the Homes section about aquariums vs. cages. It has a lot of really helpful info in there, bc aquariums can be hard on rat's lungs.

But really, Luna is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks again. 

I'll make sure to read it. I really do want to get her a companion and a cage, lol. But I'm thinking that cages are expensive? I haven't actually looked around for them yet.

Also, your little ones are precious too!


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

I forgot to mention-

A reason why we were so questionable about getting a cage is because a few years back we owned a hamster and she lived in a cage. Well, she got her foot stuck between the cage wires at one point and we had to amputate her foot.  Poor thing. I guess we are just worried that the same thing will happen again.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

this is no help with your questions but, i love her tail! shes so pretty!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, some cages are expensive, but in the end it's well worth the money. I really do understand though, money's been tight around here lately. But as far as their feet getting stuck, if the floors are wire you can put down towels or fleece liners, and some people even use linoleum lining! Look and Craigslist and in the local paper though, because you'd be surprised at some of the deals you can get when people are trying to sell their cages!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

what a sweet little babe! (sorry, im of no help with cages)


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Gobo said:


> this is no help with your questions but, i love her tail! shes so pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Rattiegma said:


> Yeah, some cages are expensive, but in the end it's well worth the money. I really do understand though, money's been tight around here lately. But as far as their feet getting stuck, if the floors are wire you can put down towels or fleece liners, and some people even use linoleum lining! Look and Craigslist and in the local paper though, because you'd be surprised at some of the deals you can get when people are trying to sell their cages!


Yeah, I'll probably end up purchasing one for her. I don't think it's a very good idea now though, because she might fit between the cage bars and get out.

Does anyone know why they were called, "Small Rats"?
Are they actually smaller than average?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Skypie said:


> Does anyone know why they were called, "Small Rats"?
> Are they actually smaller than average?


Petco, unfortunately, sells feeders. They won't outright say it but any rat that is classified as 'small' or 'medium' or 'large' are usually being sold as feeders...


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah..they say that for people buying feeder rats.  But yeah, about the cage, some have rather large bar spacing (like the cage I'm fixing to have to modify so our girls can't escape), but there are a lot out there with spacing just right for little ratties!  Try looking at the sticky at the top of the Homes section with pictures of everyone's cages. That should give you some good ideas, plus I personally love seeing how everyone decorates their cage! 

Sorry I've kind of hijacked your thread about your little girly, so if you have any questions, feel free to PM me. I don't wanna keep taking up space in a place that's for complimenting your little cutie. lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Small rats are just young rats, basically. End size is all genetics... 

If you get a bigger cage try to find one with solid floors or cover the floors with fabric/something solid... no trapped feet.


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded.

It saddens me to think that they sell them to be eaten.  Well- at least I saved one little critter from becoming dinner.

I'm going to browse for cages this weekend. Luna's aquarium has already gotten a stench to it. I guess that's one of the bad things about using tanks. Plus, I'd like to get her a cage so I can decorate it and make it all cutesy-like. I'm sure she'd like it better anyhow.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

She ia really beautiful!


----------

